# Similar Middle Sections of Two Different Songs



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

I just made an observation while playing a couple of tunes from the 60's
-Oh, Pretty Woman( Roy Orbison): Middle section with key change _Dm7, G, C, Am_, Dm7, G, C
-I Want To Hold Your Hand (The Beatles): Middle section _Dm7, G, C, Am_, Dm7, G, C, C, D,


----------



## skilsaw (Nov 4, 2014)

If you put an infinite number of monkeys in a room with an infinite number of typewriters and gave them an infinite amount of time, you would eventually get the whole Bible typed out.

The Beatles got it from Roy
Roy got it from the monkeys.
Evolution is so cool


----------



## GuyB (May 2, 2008)

It's fairly common to find the same chord progressions in different songs. By the way, there is no key change here. It'a a ii,V, I and a vi, ii, V, I progression ( in C ) frequently used in jazz. Only the D (major) at the end of the Beatles's song is not in C.


----------



## jeremy_green (Nov 10, 2010)

If you went through every song with a ii,V, I in it the list would be very long indeed. The moves here are some of the strongest in western harmony... it's not even stealing, its just playing what sounds 'right' to our now strongly guided ears.

_(ii) Dm7, (V) G, (I) C, (I sub) Am, (ii) Dm7, (V) G, (I) C

(ii) Dm7, (V) G, (I) C, (I sub) Am, (ii) Dm7, (V) G, (I) C, (I) C, (modulate up or chord borrow) D,

__Aside from the modulation this is all ii, V, I
Substituting the relative minor (Am for C) Is very common - the two chords are essentially the same chord. 

_


----------

